# Any good 270 wsm loads shooting out of a tikka?



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Any good 270 wsm laods shooting out of a tikka. I know I going to have to find out what this gun likes, But I have no powder or bullets so before I buy I like to find out what others have good luck with in this barrel?????????????????


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have had decent success with a couple of Ramshot powders but I haven't tried any more. I found a huntable load and I have been using that for a year. 3 shots at 1.5" at a 100yds. Would be better if I was a better shot.

130 gr bullet 
Ramshot Magnum
about 3100-3200 fps

I have seen a bunch of loads with 4350...but haven't tried it yet.

Good Luck


----------

